

Ask HN: Cross Device Tracking - shruzberi

Hi,<p>I am trying to build a cross device tracking engine that would help me track a particular user on mobile as well as on the web browser. How should I go about building this for lets say an e-commerce app?
======
elmojenkins
Very carefully...

~~~
zeeed
... or maybe not (at all)

